

D3.js + Backbone.js Intro / Crash Course - andrewvc
http://vimeo.com/45558674

======
andrewvc
Code samples can be found here: <https://github.com/andrewvc/d3-backbone-
presentation>

------
ejpastorino
Excellent video!

D3 is an amazing tool. I don't wanna go back to google visualization or
Highcharts after using it!

